# Ideas for a special weekend required



## lz1 (6 Jul 2007)

10 years married.
Both 40 this year as well.
3 kids under 5.
Up the walls busy.
In laws will take the kids for a long weekend.
I have to organise this.Looking for something close to Ireland(UK, France,Spain at a push). However it has to be special.
We lived in Paris for 4 years so thats out.

Ideas please.

Thanks, Lz1


----------



## pinkyBear (6 Jul 2007)

Lisbon,  my sister in law went there for a w/e loved every second...


----------



## Coolie (6 Jul 2007)

I sent my brother and his wife to Dunboyne Castle in Meath for his birthday - They had a great time, booked sessions at the hotel Spa etc.  I had the kids so they were able to relax have dinner etc. knowing that if they were needed they werent a mllion miles away - Ireland has some fab hotels now and many are going down the Spa route with so many stressed out people these days - tripadvisor.com will also be able to help you....


----------



## pinkyBear (6 Jul 2007)

Actually I can second Dunboyne Castle - one of the girls from work went there and said it was amazing, she lives in Dublin so for her it was a complete break with no real comute..


----------



## gar123 (6 Jul 2007)

venice all the way!!!!


----------



## ajapale (6 Jul 2007)

Where in Ireland are you based?


----------



## niceoneted (7 Jul 2007)

I'd recommend anywhere in the blue book of Ireland - www.irelands-blue-book.ie/. It would be a real treat and pure relaxation and time for ye as a couple. Enjoy what ever you do.


----------



## lz1 (7 Jul 2007)

I'm in "Dont drink the water Galway".


----------



## shesells (7 Jul 2007)

Maybe a little further than you had in mind but we had an amazing long weekend in Istanbul last year.


----------



## eoinhealy (7 Jul 2007)

I sent my girlfriend to the Temple Spa and Hotel near Moate (halfway between Dublin and Galway) after she had the baby (Born x-mas morning :>) She had a wonderful time there. Said there was couples all lovey dovey and everyone was so relaxed. It sounds to me like a perfect place to get away from it all and spend some quality time with the other half.

Eoin


----------



## dawnsurprise (7 Jul 2007)

baracelona is a wonderful city.... would definately recommend
lots to do and see together... plus good weather....

seville is also beautiful.....


----------



## eoinhealy (7 Jul 2007)

Another suggestion would be a town called Nerja. It's near Malaga but nothing like Malaga. (Ballymun in the Sun!)

I have been there 7 times now. One time I went over for 2 weeks and came back 2 months later. My girlfriend was there with me for the first time 6 weeks ago. She is trying to organise for us to go again in September. It's a proper couples place. Lovely beaches (Lots of little hidden and private beaches), cafes, resaurants, bars, places to just sit and watch the world go by. I have some friends who have bought places over there just so they can visit more often.


----------



## dawnsurprise (7 Jul 2007)

meant to advise a place to stay in barcelona
if money is not too much of an obstacle.... i would recommend the arts hotel.... pure luxury....great location... could not recommend highly enough... just felt like royalty there!..........  definately SPECIAL

www.hotelartsbarcelona.com


----------



## dawnsurprise (7 Jul 2007)

meant to advise a place to stay in barcelona
if money is not too much of an obstacle.... i would recommend the arts hotel.... pure luxury....great location... could not recommend highly enough... just felt like royalty there!..........  definately definately definately SPECIAL

www.hotelartsbarcelona.com


----------



## puffin (7 Jul 2007)

Sheraton at Fota. Went for weekend in Nov. with kids. Defo place would like to visit with hubbie for special weekend. Staff very friendly, spa and leisure centre fab, food great. Also not far from city so can do some kid-free shopping and eat out in some great restaurants. Book a suite, the flat-screen tv in the bathroom was heaven!


----------



## battyee (8 Jul 2007)

A weekend in Carcassonne is hard to beat. Regular flights ex Dublin & Shannon. The nice little airport is only 10 mins. from the wonderful old walled cite. Marvellous Chateau de Cavanac has the most gorgeous setting & bedrooms (not in cite but 10 mins from the airport too). Food there is the best I've ever had & staff are great. Look at trip advisor for reviews & info.


----------



## Perplexed (9 Jul 2007)

Now that Ennis is bypassed the journe to Shannon from Galway is much improved. It took me less than an hour to get there recently & I live on the west side of Galway.

 On that basis if you want to go abroad I'd definitely recommend travel from Shannon. Carcassonne sounds like a good idea, haven't been there yet but it's been highly recommended & also commended for how easy it is to get to. You don't want to spend half the time travelling !


----------



## Hans (9 Jul 2007)

I  would stay in Ireland at least you have no hassle at airports and arrive at your destination without wasting a day travelling. I have just came back from Inchydonney in Cork for a Birthday treat and it was so relaxing I thought I had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Nige (9 Jul 2007)

I'd second the Ireland's Blue Book recommendation and also the Hidden Ireland places.

Kilmokea House in Campile, Wexford, is very good and is just a few miles from Duncannon, home of some of the best restaurants in Ireland.

Another suggestion would be Ballyinahinch Castle in Connemara.


----------



## yob (9 Jul 2007)

i always go to hotel europe in kilarnney,fab spot,make sure you get a room over looking the lakes and bring some champagne with you theres beatiful walks in the area,failing that,try the lake hotel ask for the room with jacucci and 4 poster bed mmmmmmm baby!! enjoy


----------



## Jock04 (9 Jul 2007)

Best hotel in Europe 2006, voted by "travel + leisure" magazine

and I can personally vouch for it.........
http://www.inverlochycastlehotel.com/


----------



## breezerforce (9 Jul 2007)

I second Carcassonne. Ryanair flies there. The walled city is absolutely beautiful! If you want it to be special check out the 'Hotel de la Cite', Place Auguste-Pierre Pont. It is situated by the ramparts of the old city. I know it is expensive but worth the money. Check reviews out on . Good luck. Patrick


----------



## johnjoeville (9 Jul 2007)

Just back from Venice its fantastic


----------



## dawnsurprise (9 Jul 2007)

i took my husband to waterford castle for a surprise for his birthday....
beautiful hotel on a tiny island.... away from everything..... 
wonderful food too...
big open fires and comfy couches.... 
a little piece of heaven away  from it all.........


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> a little piece of heaven away  from it all.........


I thought you said that you brought him?


----------



## dawnsurprise (9 Jul 2007)

lol... your a bad one!!


----------



## oldtimer (9 Jul 2007)

Lisdoonvarna in September. Just down the road. One of the best holidays I ever had - and Mrs Oldtimer came along. Dance all night - sleep by day.


----------



## gobig (9 Jul 2007)

Try Madrid out, its a great city, great food, great people


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Lisdoonvarna in September. Just down the road. One of the best holidays I ever had - and Mrs Oldtimer came along.


Sounds good. Did you fix her up with somebody and get rid of her that way?


----------



## Yoltan (10 Jul 2007)

If you're staying in Ireland check out Wineport Lodge. Book a lakeshore suite, soak in the rooftop hot tub with a bottle of Bollinger and have dinner in their fab restaurant overlooking the lake. I was there earlier this year and am booked to go back agin next week.

www.wineport.ie

If you're looking to go abroad I'd highly recommend Krakow. Beautiful city with plenty og great bars and restaurants. Very, very cheap.

Venice is a lovely city but I certainly wouldn't go this time of year. Way too busy.


----------



## Vanilla (10 Jul 2007)

In my opinion Venice in the summer is smelly, can be much too hot and unbearably full of tourists. For a romantic weekend I would rule it out- Venice is beautiful though in winter in the snow when it is quieter and the canals are not smelly and you don't have to push your way through hoards of travellers to see anything.

I would second or third or fourth ( count the posts) Ireland for a romantic break. I've had some great weekends in Clare, Dingle, Donegal and Antrim to name but a few. If you stay in a nice hotel and book a good restaurant for at least one night it can be a great break. Pity you can't guarantee the weather though.


----------

